# ROBO Soldier in Iraq?



## a_majoor (30 Jan 2005)

> *U.S. Army Prepares Armed 'Robo-Soldier' for Iraq*
> By Michael P. Regan January 25, 2005
> 
> ENGLEWOOD CLIFFS, New Jersey (AP) -- The rain is turning to snow on a blustery January morning, and all the men gathered in a parking lot here surely would prefer to be inside. But the weather couldn't matter less to the robotic sharpshooter they are here to watch as it splashes through puddles, the barrel of its machine gun pointing the way.
> ...


----------



## The_Falcon (30 Jan 2005)

Two questions, Were can I buy one? And, how long before they completely take over the military, and the only people the army will need are fat, single, nerds living in mommys basement to control them?


----------



## Baloo (30 Jan 2005)

As long as I live long enough to see the battle from Terminator 2 enacted in real life, I will be pleased.


----------



## The_Falcon (30 Jan 2005)

After having a conversation with one of my friends, I believe we should take our cue from all the science fiction movies out there.  First, do NOT give robots weapons (oops, too late).  Second, NEVER EVER give them AI. Bad things always happen. I am now crossing my fingers, and hope we dont't hear things about "Skynet" any time soon.


----------



## FredDaHead (31 Jan 2005)

Hatchet Man said:
			
		

> After having a conversation with one of my friends, I believe we should take our cue from all the science fiction movies out there.   First, do NOT give robots weapons (oops, too late).   Second, NEVER EVER give them AI. Bad things always happen. I am now crossing my fingers, and hope we dont't hear things about "Skynet" any time soon.



I totally agree. I don't exactly want to see a HK pass by my window anytime soon.

But anyways, about the SWORD thing, anyone feel like this could lead the way to a Battlemech-type fighting robot? Obviously it would be very-long-term, but seeing they're starting to make robots capable of walking and running, and they're outfitting robots with guns, the link isn't too hard to make. Either Battlemechs or exoskelettons ÃƒÂ  la Starship Trooper, really.

Can I join the MI?


----------



## pbi (31 Jan 2005)

Here's a few ideas;

1) Dig a hole, and when it falls in, dump rocks on it or bash it with a shovel;

2) Wait till it drives by, then spray water (or gasoline) on it;

3) Wait till the battery runs out (esp in cold weather);

4) Shoot IT with a.50 cal HMG;

5) Electrocute it; or

6) Hang a big magnet from a streetlamp, then when Robo is hanging up there helplessly spinning its tracks and buzzing "Danger, danger!", shoot it, or just turn off the magnet and let it drop.


Seroiusly, it might be very useful in some situations such as certain limited MOUT ops, but would it have a wide enough field of vision to know when to hide itself, and from what angle? What is its situational awareness?


----------



## stukirkpatrick (31 Jan 2005)

as far as i can tell tho, it looks to be less of a robot and more of a remote control vehicle - so its a soldier fighting with it - id assume that they wouldnt be out there alone, and maybe if a squad came under contact, the robot would be sent around out of their cover to engage the threat?  I wouldnt trust these things to be self aware either


----------



## a_majoor (31 Jan 2005)

From the article, SWORD would have limited utility outside of simple jobs like perimeter patrol. 

In an Urban setting, something along these lines could be sent to do the same job tanks are doing now; setting up at intersections to act as cut offs in an urban battle (the high accuracy of the weapons platform, and the ability to upgrade weapons to .50 cal HMG or rocket launcher would also make it able to attempt "bunker busting" or breaching missions.)

Perhaps in the future, devices like this could be added to platoons as "ammo caddies", as well as remote sensor platforms and the 2I/C's heavy weapons det.


----------



## Matt_Fisher (31 Jan 2005)

I'm gonna agree with what A_Majoor has stated in regard to the usefulness in perimeter security.

Something like this could be extremely useful in manning guardposts in perimeter defense positions, especially if the risk of incoming sniper fire is high.

However, it's probably a long way off before a robotic platform replaces the human infantryman on the battlefield.


----------



## Kirkhill (31 Jan 2005)

I don't think SWORD is intended to be replacement for an infanteer.  I understand it as a means by which a machine gunner / sniper /AT gunner can move his weapon to a better fire position while staying under cover.  It seems to provide great optics, a stable platform, a degree of mobility and protection through remote operation.


----------



## a_majoor (31 Jan 2005)

SWORD, being a remote control system, might also be a useful addition to vehicles which are not AFVs. A SWORD type turret on the cab of an HLVW or bulldozer would give the driver an extra set of eyes, and a level of protection that does not exist now. SWORD equipped vehicles spaced throughout the convoy would provide a useful suppliment to the on board personnel, able to add high volume and high accuracy suppressive fire when needed.


----------



## Kirkhill (31 Jan 2005)

How about a flat-bed pick-up with an armoured cab?  SWORD on the back. Maybe 2?  Capable of supplying covering fire from the vehicle while either on the move or stationary?  Or being able to drive off the back on a ramp to run half-a-mile down the road, ahead of the vehicle, to look round the next corner?  Alternatively being able to enter a street to supply covering fire to an Infantry platoon in the assault?

All doable.


----------



## Baloo (31 Jan 2005)

My major issue with this is how is it supposed to make target distinctions? Friendly, foe, civilian?


----------



## Kirkhill (31 Jan 2005)

The same way that any soldier would normally do.....using his/her eyes.  

This is not free-ranging machine making its own decisions.  This is a remote controlled vehicle, just like the radio-controlled toy cars that I bought my kids for Christmas.  It happens to have a camera mounted on it so that the operator can see where it is going and that is bore sighted to some weapons system.  The friend or foe determination is exactly the same as that confronting a tank gunner, an Apache gunner, or a Spectre AC-130 gunner, or for that matter a UAV driver. All of them used video systems to see the target and decide on a course of action.


----------



## spoon man (1 Feb 2005)

Frederik G said:
			
		

> But anyways, about the SWORD thing, anyone feel like this could lead the way to a Battlemech-type fighting robot?



No, walking is very inneficient. If it was possible to evolve rotational motion in a living organism nothing would walk.


----------



## Recce41A (2 Feb 2005)

Hi, I have seen this piece of equipment at the us army science conference, what the press call the robo soldier. yes it is robotic, it has rubberized track, electric drive and the us army version of our C-9. It also has two cameras, day fixed forward and II combined for shooting, panable head with day and ti. It is controlled wireless by a human operator. It in no way has any AI however you should of see the other fun stuff they are comming out with!!!!


----------



## Kirkhill (2 Feb 2005)

> however you should of see the other fun stuff they are comming out with!!!!



Well?????? Don't be shy.  We're all trembling in anticipation now. ;D


----------

